# Original Art Question



## dannysmith869 (Oct 3, 2017)

Im an artist who's been painting for quite some time. Lately i've been pausing parts of my favorite Tv shows (Dragon ball z, mulan, lion king, etc) and then creating art from there. i try to draw them as i see it. Would this be considered original art?


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Do you need to ask? No.


----------



## erse (Oct 23, 2017)

Copying characters from video games, or computer games or TV is appropriation and not terribly original. But, if you significantly alter the image, or change it's "meaning" in some way, that certainly would be original art.


----------



## Abdushakur (Jun 25, 2017)

dannysmith869 said:


> Im an artist who's been painting for quite some time. Lately i've been pausing parts of my favorite Tv shows (Dragon ball z, mulan, lion king, etc) and then creating art from there. i try to draw them as i see it. Would this be considered original art?


No. The artists of those cartoons are the original artists and their work is the original art. This reminds me of a quote I just read in the book Art & Fear: Observations on the Perils (and Rewards) of Art MAking, the author wrote:



> Under pressure of impending irrelevance, they [the artist] may begin to fill their canvasses and monitors with charged particles" appropriated" from other places and times.


This seems to be a reality with many young artists today. If you want original art, do not copy the work of others. And start to crank that imagination.


----------



## Abdushakur (Jun 25, 2017)

erse said:


> Copying characters from video games, or computer games or TV is appropriation and not terribly original. But, if you significantly alter the image, or change it's "meaning" in some way, that certainly would be original art.


Significant alteration or changing of meaning makes it a derivative, not an original.


----------

